# REW and DRC



## tbrooke (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a slimdevices squeeze box and it has a plugin that does digital room correction (inguzaudio.com). It seem to me that it would be a good thing if I could use REW to create filter files for this program. The inguz program has a measurement component somewhat similiar to REW but I do not believe it is as sophisticated. As far as I can tell the inguz program uses DRC and I beleive the filter file is a wav file. It seems that I could use REW to set up my input file to work with Ingiz and my squeezebox. Has anybody done this? Is it doable?

Tom


----------



## pinduro (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Tom,

Any news on this? Did you try exporting some impulse responses from REW?

regards,

Mike


----------



## tbrooke (Aug 24, 2006)

No News - I have given up on Acourate since it is expensive, I plan to work with inguz DRC but I think I'll make my impulse files with audacity although you probably could do it with REW. Basically all you do is create a wav file recording of a logsweep that inguz gives you. I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## Peter De Smidt (Dec 22, 2006)

This is interesting. Please do keep us informed.


----------

